# does this trigger your IBS?



## 17306 (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anybody found Ribena (a diluted black currant cordial drink) to have a negative affect on their IBS? I am unsure whether Ribena is making my IBS worse or if it is just coindental as I can only find reports of Ribena having positive affects on IBS. I drink the one with no added sugar.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Never heard of it? Is it alcoholic? (being a cordial and a lot of those are in the US at least they tend to be). That could be a problem for a lot of IBSers.The natural sugars and sugar alcohols in some fruits can be problematic for the diarrhea prone. The main added sugar that is the problem is high fructose corn syrup. Table sugar is generally not that bad for IBSers even though it has a really bad reputation.Somtimes things that are good for people prone to diarrhea or constipation are not that good for people who tend the other way, so it can be hard to generalize the "good for IBS" label a lot of things get.Googling to see what I can find out, other than general info I really couldn't find much about why it would be good for IBS. Even when something is touted heavily for improving all IBSers a fair number get worse on it. No one food is 100% totally good for everyone with IBS, and that applies to beverages as well.K.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

ribena is a juice drink u add water 2. i have loose bowel movements with cheap orange juice u dilute


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

some cheap juices are mostly high fructose corn syrup with a small amount of juice.Some juices are a problem even at 100%, like apple or pear, because they have sorbitol and high frucotose content all by themselves.I can't find a which sugars are in black current juice quickly, but it could also have those same issues.K.


----------



## Diane 2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Also Ribena is full of vitamin C which can be laxative, also think it may have Aspartame (artificial sweetner) in it. Blackcurrant tea bags aren't too bad as a hot substitute - tastes a bit like cheap Ribena, Sold in Morrisons. DiPs thanx for explaining about corn syrup, explains why I felt so rough when visiting the states (all the free 7up refills)


----------

